# Any way to force a face to be recognized?



## prbimages (Sep 15, 2019)

Is there any way to force the cloudy version of Lightroom to recognize a face? For example, I have some images where the subject is side-on to the camera and their face is not being recognized as a face. I know that in Classic I can draw a face region manually, and classify it that way. Can something similar be done using any of the cloudy versions?


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Sep 15, 2019)

Not at this point, no.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 16, 2019)

You might want to add your vote to this request too: Lightroom CC: Make it possible to manually add a face when face detection doesn't identify it. | Photoshop Family Customer Community


----------



## prbimages (Sep 16, 2019)

Thanks Paul and Victoria - voted


----------

